# hunting in illinois



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

dad and i hunted in vienna illinois this weekend and had more than a successful trip. dad killed two bucks, one friday and one saturday, both weighed over 300# and scored 238 5/8 and 205 2/8. as most of you who know me know, i do most of my hunting underwater, but who could pass up the opportunity to go. i got to kill a 170" mainframe 10 w/ a kicker off the left g2 and the right brow tine making it a 12pt. he weighed just shy of 300#. there was another father/son team upthere, they killed an 8pt and 10pt in the mid 140" range and a guy/wife who killed a 16 pt in the mid 160's. it snowed its ass off on saturday which is when i killed...cant wait to get the video back...got to see the hunt after the fact and man it looked cool with the snow coming down hard like that. figured i'd share...enjoy.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

holy smoke! :bowdown

what's the chances we get some details on the hunt bro? gun? bow? stand type, etc? congrats man, those are awesome bucks.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW, nice bucks. Congrats!!


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

all killed w/rifle...took the bow, but they moved real funny w/ the snow...which had melted most of the way by the time i took my pics. they have huge gondola houses that seat 3 comfortably. as you can see in one of the pics of mine i hit low on the first shot an blew his "elbow" apart then got another shot in the shoulder....THEN A LAST SHOT IN THE NECK to bring his big ass down.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

Wow!!!

I sure like to see pictures where people are happy/ smiling. So many times the guys are trying to look bad-ass because they just shot one or caught a fish... !


----------



## pure bay (Aug 3, 2008)

Samsons ridge?


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Holy crap! Very impressive! What place were you hunting?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

What a GREAT collection of BIG bucks!!!!That is truely AWESOME!!! a trip of a life time for sure!!!! CONGRATS:bowdown:bowdown:clap


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm assuming you used a black powder rifle ? Isn't Illinois only shotgun or black powder ?


----------



## mcole (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice bucks...con-grats to you and your dad.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

WOW, Just spoke with Sean and clarified the hunts a little. Awesome!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

BEASTS! Very nice job.


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown WOW :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Great bucks! Were you hunting public land? I went in November with a bow on public land and didn't see anything like that! Congrats!:bowdown


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *welldoya (12/22/2009)*I'm assuming you used a black powder rifle ? Isn't Illinois only shotgun or black powder ?


i think youre assuming right and, i may be wrong, but i think out of staters can only get 1 tag per season. possibly a high fence? i think if the place is a high fence operation you can basically do whatever you want cause they are considered personal property rather than wild game. 

Awesome amazing bucks! congrats! i wish i had ANY of those big boys on my wall


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *welldoya (12/22/2009)*I'm assuming you used a black powder rifle ? Isn't Illinois only shotgun or black powder ?


i think youre assuming right and, i may be wrong, but i think out of staters can only get 1 tag per season. possibly a high fence? i think if the place is a high fence operation you can basically do whatever you want cause they are considered personal property rather than wild game. 

Awesome amazing bucks! congrats! i wish i had ANY of those big boys on my wall


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Definately Samson's Ridge. High fence and all. Check this out and do the math.

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=12 cellPadding=3 width="100%"><TBODY><TR bgColor=#201f00><TD><DIV align=center><A id=classOfDeer name=classOfDeer></A>Management Hunt</DIV></TD><TD><DIV align=center>125-140 class</DIV></TD><TD><DIV align=center>$2,995.00 </DIV></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD><DIV align=center>Silver Hunt</DIV></TD><TD><DIV align=center>141-150 class</DIV></TD><TD><DIV align=center>$4,000.00</DIV></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#201f00><TD><DIV align=center>Gold Hunt</DIV></TD><TD><DIV align=center>151-160 class</DIV></TD><TD><DIV align=center>$5,995.00</DIV></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#000000><TD><DIV align=center>Platinum Hunt</DIV></TD><TD><DIV align=center>161-170 class</DIV></TD><TD><DIV align=center>$7,995.00</DIV></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#201f00><TD><DIV align=center>The Ridge Hunt</DIV></TD><TD><DIV align=center>171-180 class</DIV></TD><TD><DIV align=center>$10,995.00</DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD bgColor=#000000><DIV align=center>181-190 class</DIV></TD><TD bgColor=#000000><DIV align=center><DIV align=center>$13,995.00</DIV></DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD bgColor=#201f00><DIV align=center>191-200 class</DIV></TD><TD bgColor=#201f00><DIV align=center><DIV align=center>$16,995.00</DIV></DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD bgColor=#000000><DIV align=center>201+ class</DIV></TD><TD bgColor=#000000><DIV align=center>Call for pricing </DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD bgColor=#201f00 colSpan=2><DIV align=center>Remember there are NO additional 
Trophy Fees</DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>http://www.samsonsridge.com/pricingGuide.html

You have got to be kidding me. That's a year's salary worth of pen raised, protein fed, juiced up, grown for the money deer. Pen shooting just sux.

If I'm wrong then I apologize. 

Huge deer no doubt. record book deer that will never see print. 

I know where some cows are that the farmer would gladly let anybody shoot two or three at that price, in a fence, and grain fed.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

It was high fence, and regulations are different since you are considered OWNING the game. BUT..... If you have 10,000 acres of High Fence I can promise you the deer are not like pets, they are wild. Would I shoot a buck in a high fence.... heck yeah, as long as its more than a couple hundred acres, now paying for one....... Id rather buy something else for mine but, if your successful in life and business, play a little! Im not there yet but Ive seen both sides already with people I know. I saw a 230 incher a guy paid 20K for! So .... whatever floats ya boat if you can afford it... Plus its the end of the year and we need write offs! LOL This ones on Obama!

Then again Im a bowhunter not a gun hunter too!

Steve


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

damn what a hunt


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice Buck Deers.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice deer for sure!!....but at 20 grand a piece.....you got to be kidding me!!!!....I guess I'm just a poor sap:banghead:reallycrying:doh


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

nice bucks. Yeah, in IL you can run a "high fence business" and pretty much do what you want. Sampson's ridge you can take whatever method of firearm you would like and their "season" starts in september and runs through January. Those are some impressive bucks. Was this at Sampson's or another operation?


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Beautiful deer, but please do not post stuff like this without the whole story. Leaving stuff out like: my dad offered to pay for me to hunt a high fence in Il. Rifles are not allowed for use in Il for deer. I believe there is only 1 guy with 4 deer over 200" and a couple with 3. Oviously it is high fenced for big bucks and not fair chase. i do not care how many acres, high fence areas you pay for the size of buck you shoot and they bring in genetics from outside the area, and often times round the does up to prevent smaller bucks from breeding them. 



They are great deer, I have no problem with someone paying the money to go on a hunt like that. But to then turn around and tell the story like that and leave out details, is complete BS.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

seems to me he told the story like he damn well pleased, so be it. ........Nice deer.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Great deer. Thanks for sharing. That dog in the pic looks like a cross between a dog and a pig. They must have mastered growing big deer and decided to try something new.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *baldona523 (12/23/2009)*Beautiful deer, but please do not post stuff like this without the whole story. Leaving stuff out like: my dad offered to pay for me to hunt a high fence in Il. Rifles are not allowed for use in Il for deer. I believe there is only 1 guy with 4 deer over 200" and a couple with 3. Oviously it is high fenced for big bucks and not fair chase. i do not care how many acres, high fence areas you pay for the size of buck you shoot and they bring in genetics from outside the area, and often times round the does up to prevent smaller bucks from breeding them.
> 
> 
> 
> They are great deer, I have no problem with someone paying the money to go on a hunt like that. But to then turn around and tell the story like that and leave out details, is complete BS.




what details did he leave out? all he said was got the invite to go hunt and killed a deer? He went hunting with his father, something alot of wish we could still so dont shit on his memorable day...who cares where or how he killed it


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (12/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *baldona523 (12/23/2009)*Beautiful deer, but please do not post stuff like this without the whole story. Leaving stuff out like: my dad offered to pay for me to hunt a high fence in Il. Rifles are not allowed for use in Il for deer. I believe there is only 1 guy with 4 deer over 200" and a couple with 3. Oviously it is high fenced for big bucks and not fair chase. i do not care how many acres, high fence areas you pay for the size of buck you shoot and they bring in genetics from outside the area, and often times round the does up to prevent smaller bucks from breeding them.
> ...


Jason wouldn't it be like some of the LA guide posting pics of 60 specs and not saying they did this in LA. without certain details some noob may think its ok to go and kill 60 specs in p'cola bay.(that may be hard to do...lol but you get my point) the point is yea those are some nice deer but knowing they came from a high fence(and i dont care if it was the size of the state of texas) it not as impressive!! that's my opinion about it so no need for some to try and bash me for it!


----------



## fishNhuntNfool (Feb 19, 2008)

So everyone who is talking Sh*t about it being a high fence and how unfair it is are you telling me you would not take this trip if you had the opportunity? I would love to be able to share a trip like this with my dad. Im sure it was a very memorable experience and one both father and son will remember for the rest of their lives. Makes me want to work had so maybe oneday I could take a trip like this. Im sure the trip was more than just about the hunt and killing something. My best friend just came back from a high fenced outfit in LA and did not kill a thing. Great trip and those are some very nice bucks.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *dugf007 (12/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *fisheye48 (12/23/2009)*
> ...




im not saying it was right or wrong but just saying dont bash the guy for getting to go on a trip with his dad, high fence or not still got to go hunting with his dad and spend time with him...i know if i had the opportunity for that with my dad i would give up everything i own to do it...and there are things reported all year without all the details included and nobody knows...


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

some people always gotta bitch!!!!!! yes it was a high fence. i bet you guys give the butcher shit when they slaughter a cow for you to get a ribeye.

i was in a hurry posting it and had to run out the door...so i posted the pics.

it was samsons whitetail mountain...not samsons ridge. we have known jerry stafford (the owner) for a long time....since he was at samsons ridge. my illinois permit would have let me kill as many bucks w/30.06 as i want within that high fence

NO we did not spend $20k or even close for everything. frankly its nobodies f-ing business. i'm sure that some of those will bitch because we were personally invited to come kill some trophy bucks...JUDGE ME...IT BOTHERS ME A BUNCH!!! 

sorry, it this economy our business is still doing well and i got to take a vacation. me and dad had a blast, i got a great video of killing my biggest buck ever while it was snowing. 

every one of those that "have problems" with high fences KNOW they would go if it was free and I DIDN'T SPEND A DIME

:moon

those of you who had possitive comments thanks. we really did have a good time. dad's dad isn't doing well and you just don't know how much time you'll get to have for trips like this. the money isn't what makes they trip...cheap or expensive, its one we won't forget....well, i won't at least, dads wall is getting kind of crouded. see below.

cheers


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

You should not have to explain anything! Half these dude will go into Blackwater and shoot a stupid yearling spike that would eat from there hands. In the right place what you did takes way more skill than that. Those pics are freakin awesome.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Bullshark (12/23/2009)*You should not have to explain anything! Half these dude will go into Blackwater and shoot *a stupid yearling spike that would eat from there hands*. In the right place what you did takes way more skill than that. Those pics are freakin awesome.




please show me said deer!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm not saying its a bad thing but it's WAY easier than killing a buck in the high fenced property I have hunted at. So please don't get me wrong.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

so killing a deer is easier on public land than a high fence?


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

It depends on the deer #'s. From what I have seen yes. It was 10,000 acres high fenced. I have killed a deer both times I hunted public land. It's not like they are tame on a fenced property. It's still hunting with the chance of killing a huge deer. I had a spike stand 10' from my tree 2 days ago and did not run off until I climbed down the tree and walked up to it. A few days before that another spike fed down wind of me for an hour until a doe got next to it and blew.Spikes are dumb as hell. It's not very hard.


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

Damn, one of those deer would pay for my club dues and a trip to Kansas every year for 5 years. Nice buck$.


----------



## CH-47 DR. (Aug 11, 2009)

Great deer for sure.I say to each his own,weas hunters have enough people [peta,humane society etc.] trying to ban hunting & shooting.If I had the money to piss away I'd be there in a minute.10,000 fenced acres is several x's bigger than a club I'm in.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

10000 acres is equivalent to 15.625 square miles. how many of you that hunt on a lease have the same picture of deer from one year to the next? means that deer hangs around in the same area. do they travel yes. but what just blows my mind is how fellow hunters can judge what other hunters kill...was he legal yes! so why does it matter what or where he kills it...dont agree with a high fence...thats fine thats your opinion, but there is no need to bash the man for doing something we all have in common, and thats deer hunting..just becasue its a high fence doesnt mean his kill ratio is 100%...the man got to kill a deer of a lifetime with his dad! a high fence is no differant than going to a catfish pond...you throw a little feed out and here they come but ive yet to see anyone bash anyone for going to a catfish pond:sleeping


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Judson (12/23/2009)*I'd love to see a buck like that, much less kill one!
> Hunting in a high fence is GAY!
> Once the fence goes up your shooting cattle!
> GAY,GAY, GAAAAYYYY!!!!!
> Carry on....:letsdrink


Judson, you aren't getting off to a very good start on the hunting forum. Two ( that I know of ) ofyour six post have been negative responses to someone killing a deer. So let's see, dog hunting is gay and so is high fence hunting. Is there any other kind of hunting that is gay?


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

> *fisheye48 (12/23/2009)*10000 acres is equivalent to 15.625 square miles. how many of you that hunt on a lease have the same picture of deer from one year to the next? means that deer hangs around in the same area. do they travel yes. but what just blows my mind is how fellow hunters can judge what other hunters kill...was he legal yes! so why does it matter what or where he kills it...dont agree with a high fence...thats fine thats your opinion, but there is no need to bash the man for doing something we all have in common, and thats deer hunting..just becasue its a high fence doesnt mean his kill ratio is 100%...the man got to kill a deer of a lifetime with his dad! a high fence is no differant than going to a catfish pond...you throw a little feed out and here they come but ive yet to see anyone bash anyone for going to a catfish pond:sleeping


I don't either. The time I did it my dad took me as a present for graduating and it was one of the best times me and pop's ever had.It does not mean it's wrong. I just did not get the rush having someone walk me to a stand I have never hunted without doing some of the work myself. I just did not like the way he was getting smashed on this board. The shot I had in Texas was over 350 yards and it took 5 days to find a shooter. I could kill a little buck with a blow gun with a poison dart almost every day whereI hunt now. Thats what got me going. It's alot like fishing with a guide. If you did not put the time in it is not as sweet but it's not wrong. The once you put a fence up they are cattle is BS by the way. You will never know though.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice bucks. I would go if given the chance. It's not like they are in a pen. 10k acres is effin huge with plenty of places to hide. Im sure they are spooky just like other deer. rock on brotha


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I hunted Texas and it was like shooting rats, just wasnt remotely fun. I hunted in Illinois where if you saw one it was a good one, but you had to sit it out, and sometimes it pays off. I was on a lease with 100 aces highence with exotics... that was like shooting cattle, just didnt have any need to do that. Now 10,000 acres is like hunting anywhere USA. They arent confined..... its 10,000 acres. I can also tell you that the fence material to wrap up 10,000 acres is a bill that most will never be able to pay off. The care taken in these areas are of the upmost impotance. The food plots, fields whatever are manicured and well planned out. The lodging is exceptional and cater to the hunters hand and foot. Guides are generous and never force anyone to shoot anything. You pull the trigger and you write the check for the service and tip the guide. Dang that sounds like some fishing trips Ive been on. 

Me, I prefer to Bowhunt, so during the rut in November is when I would have been there. Sticking a world class buck in a 10,000 acre highfence is fine with me! Id like to have been the camera man myself! If youve never seen a HUGE buck like these in the woods you couldnt imagine the opportunity they experienced. Give them a call for a tip in February before they drop. I bet you can sit for free or trade something for the opportunity. If you love to hunt and be with friends thats priceless....

I lost my Dad 5 years ago and if you dont think its priceless Id give it all back to have a pic of a Huge Buck and my Dad and I together on a hunt. Its too late now and those are just thoughts not memoriesfor me!

Steve Holloway


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Bullshark (12/23/2009)*You should not have to explain anything! Half these dude will go into Blackwater and shoot a stupid yearling spike that would eat from there hands. In the right place what you did takes way more skill than that. Those pics are freakin awesome.


i would hope killing a buck that scores over 200would be harder than killing a spike.. if you have to make that comparison it says a lil something about the hunt. as far as the "eating out of your hand" deal. next time you venture to blackwater, take a handfull of food and a knife and if you come back out with a deer, ill sign over the deed to my house! 

congrats on some great deer! i would love to have those big guys hanging on my mantle!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Great deer Sean. Glad you and your dad were able to hunt together and have a great time. That's what it really is about. Enjoying the outdoors with your family. Nothing more and nothing less. Next year, let your Dad know that I am up for temporary adoption if he decides to go again.:letsdrink


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

I think that people have a problem not with hunting in a high fence, but that there is some degree of manipulation of the bucks and that kinda takes something from it. If there was nothing wrong with it, the deer from those places would be in the record books. I'm sure it was fun as heck. I would also be sure that a record size buck that gets no recognition would suck. Hunters just see it for what it is and just shrug them off. 

It just doesn't feel like hunting should.

Good deer and TFS. I'm sure it was a great trip.


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

i guess shooting deer in a high fence is easier than running over them with a truck!


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Sean can't wait to watch the video!!! "I will bring the beer"


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

I have no problem with hunting high fence deer. What IS NOT cool is entering your paid high fence hunt killed deer in the local Big Buck contest. Not cool at all.


----------



## KLB1 (Feb 2, 2008)

All I want to know is, what was his name? High fence hunting is like bobbing for apples. Nothin wrong with it as long as you disclose it and don't pretend like you had a crazy badass deer hunt but rather, stuck your head in a bucket and came out with a buck.


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

I really do not get why people complain about an individual not posting enough info... and then bitching when they do. This guy shot the deer of a lifetime, good on him, why bash the guy??? I think some of the guys "poking holes" are law enforcement trying to catch people breaking the law: not really, but some dang sure act like detectives! While I find the rantings entertaining, like some people feel about professional wrestling, I just can not believe the pettiness. And how about the guys that run the "high-fence" ranches that make trucks of money doing a friggin' cool job. I think it is sort of like being a deck hand or a charter boat captain, except for the money part. Those where spectacular bucks and I would rather see some everyday joes shooting them, rather than Jeff Foxworthy!


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

10,000 acres is probably around 25 million bucks if purchased, If leased and Im sure its not is gonna run the Outfitter big bucks too, the fencing and labor of the farming and caring for, has to be high. The Lodge, the drive, the advertising... Dang dudes its a business, if you cant afford it then dont bash it if you can and bash it then your jealous!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

> *ScullsMcNasty (12/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Bullshark (12/23/2009)*You should not have to explain anything! Half these dude will go into Blackwater and shoot a stupid yearling spike that would eat from there hands. In the right place what you did takes way more skill than that. Those pics are freakin awesome.
> ...


I took what I see being shot here and used it as an far fetched analogy. The doe's still blew and the bucks were not tied to a tree. The only real difference is size and doe to buck ratio. At least where I went. I have this in writing. If I produce the rent will be $200 more than the mortgage not including utilies. I think I can get this done on 2 of my stands in Bama with a spear and my leafy camo with the right wind. I'm pretty sure I could make that happen. That would be freakin sweet! I would then take a spike with a smile.

As far as the price of the fence on 10,000 acres. The crazy part was that it's not like the fence on the side of I-10 near Tally. It was more like a state prison fence. The owner was there and said it cost about $1,000,000 to put up in the earley 90's.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

> *byrddog (12/23/2009)*i guess shooting deer in a high fence is easier than running over them with a truck!


I suppose this is meant for me.... I wouldn't know. I've neer hit one.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I apologize for being a jerk, I should not of said it like I did. Again, those are amazing and beautiful racks and spending the time with friends and family is the most important part. I am glad you got to spend the time with him, my dad was in the air force, so I rarely got and get the time to hunt with my grandfather in Illinois, and there is little I look forward to more than going back to Illinois to hunt and spend time with my grandparents.



Florida has 2 deer ever that scored over 200. EVER. That shows you how rare and amazing a wild buck of that age and rack is down here. Illinois is a different story, they kill many 200 class deer every year there, but still that big of an animal is an amazing specimen. There is nothing wrong with bragging on a message board, the whole point of a board is to help each other out so we can all catch and shoot more, and to show off what you get



I do not apologize for the point I meant to put across. As amazing as those deer are, someone who gets to hunt with a better weapon than anyone else in the state can use and during a time when the rest of state can not hunt with a gun should explain that up front when telling the story and showing the pictures IMHO. To me, leaving out pivotal parts of a story is just the same as telling it incorrectly, and when the way you got to hunt on a High fenced area would of been illegal outside of a high fenced area for multiple reasons, then I expect that part of a story to be told immediately. There is nothing worse than killing something illegally and then bragging about it. So, yes, when you post a story that appears illegal, then I will call you out on it as I would expect anyone else to do the same to me.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Anybody thats been deer hunting for any time at all and has a passion for it would know immediately that the thread subject deer were high fence deer. No grouphunts end up withmultiple 200" inch bucks if a fence isn't involved. 

Would I hunt a high fence, not if I had to pay for it. If it was paid for, who knows. I will say this, NOTHING charges me up like hunting land with out bait and fences and finally getting a shot on a wild, extremely amped up rack buck. 

Glad that the author got the oppurtunity to take that hunt with his dad, who are we to bash him. If is is legal, to each his own. Merry CHRISTmas. :usaflag


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

From what I'm told this is not the first time this has come up. The same thing has come up before and the same partys involved got just as pissed when asked too many questions about rifles and fences. Take it for what it's worth. 

This is not their first trip upthere, I think.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yall couldnt walk 10,000 acres in a week!

If you hunted 10,000 acres you would never see the other side, find all the spots, or swim all the creeks. If its 400 acres then thats a PEN. If you think a deer within a HIGHFENCE is TAME or LESS OF A CHALLENGE then y ou have obviously never been. Thats 15 square MILES of land. 15 section of land, thats 316,000 feet of fencing! I guess hunting the same buck year after year, month after month, week after week and day after day is what..... more of a challange, he apparently doesnt stray far from the area since you hunt him everyday? I just dont get it .....

15 square miles!

This is why there is Pepsi and Chek Cola! Kia and Hummer.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Collard (12/25/2009)*From what I'm told this is not the first time this has come up. The same thing has come up before and the same partys involved got just as pissed when asked too many questions about rifles and fences. Take it for what it's worth.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not their first trip upthere, I think.




why does any of that matter???? so i guess everytime somebody posts a report we need to play detective and scrutinize them for what they kill...why didnt ask zac about his hunts and how or where he killed his??? we are all hunters here, why not we all stick together instead of attacking each other for how we hnt...if its legal WHO CARES! do i complain and look down on people who hunt in fl and get to use corn and bait all year? nope those are the state rules. and how are some of you to judge others on how they hunt? if you dont agree with a high fence...thats your opinion, agree with a high fence...thats also your opinion...but it still comes down to if your legal or not...we they legal? YES so why judge them because they were in a high fence?? no telling how many hunting shows and videos in texas and who else knows where were filmed in a high fence but they didnt say it


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Gosh Durn.......

Do they shoot any Does? 



.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Congradulations on what seemed to be a awesome time with your dad!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

My Apologies to the Forum. 

I left my Computer on last night and one of my Goofy Friends decided to plunder, and posted. 

Oops.


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

I would go on that hunt in a heartbeat if I had the money. Thanks for sharing your story and pics. Screw all these grown men who want to post negative comments, why can't you just tell the guy congratulations!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It's funny how a 2 year old post resurfaces.....especially since the original poster has not been active in the last year....
Last Activity: 10-15-2010 08:25 AM


----------



## steve-o (Jun 8, 2008)

awesome; i was born in illinois but never stayed there long enough to grow up and hunt it, you guys rock,:notworthy:


----------

